# **Anyone interested in a Pioneer Zephyr set in 1:29 scale?**



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

I have always loved the Pioneer Zephyr and can never seem to locate one of the Roberts sets for sale. I saw one in person several years ago at St Aubins in Vegas. Wished I would have bought it when I had the chance. Well, I contacted a manufacture to see the feasibility of producing a replica of the #9900 Pioneer Zephyr on display in Chicago's Museum of Science and Industry. It would be an Engine and three cars with a possible option of an additional car or two. If there is enough interest in this set the minimum order would be 25 sets. If there is more interest the price goes down the more sets ordered. Once I get 25 (or more) potential buyers I can get an idea on price. They may consider producing a Yankee Flyer as well as the Mark Twain Flyer. IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one by Robert's Lines. Will this be in metal also, or plastic? Any other details?


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Most likely it will be metal.


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

If it has the same accuracy as the Roberts Line, count me in.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I've decided to draw the line at narrow gauge steam models so I limit myself.
It is rather special though. Perhaps, maybe, depends on how much. 

This one is pretty neat aye!



Andrew


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

It will have great detail and accuracy equal to if not better than the Roberts Lines.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to further the conversation, there are pics and video of Jerry's Zephyr at http://illianaroad.com/garden-railw...once-again-n-the-spring-creek-railroad-garde/ and a 2009 thread discussing it and the Zephyr at http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/4/aft/88937/Default.aspx . 

All very cool.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I fully appreciate the desire to provide high quality models for the 1:29 enthusiast, but, I believe the main customers for "unusual" brass models are always collectors, and not operators. Historically collectors prefer that their pride and joy is a 1:32 scale model.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I later added a full interior to the Z. Made the seat master, then cast them for the observation car. For the other seats I made a mold of a modified Great Trains seat. Doug later used them for his Z's also.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me I would be interested. Maybe offer the car sets that could be pulled with an E-8......


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'll put you down.
Derrill


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DERRILLV on 06 Apr 2013 10:52 PM 
It would be an Engine and three cars with a possible option of an additional car or two. 

Since the original was a complete set of articulated cars (don't know how many offhand) , how would it be possible to add additional cars ?

And for the same reason, I find it hard to imagine the cars being pulled by an F-8!

I've always loved that train, but I doubt I could afford it.. sigh..


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary

The locomotive is an E-5, a 2000HP unit that had fluted stainless steel sides to match the original Zephyr cars.

See this photo ==> http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...amp;nseq=4

Name Cab/Booster #(as built) Silver Bullet (cab) 9909 Silver Speed (cab) 9910A Silver Power (booster) 9910B Silver Pilot (cab) 9911A Silver Mate (booster) 9911B Silver Meteor (cab) 9912A Silver Comet (booster) 9912B Silver Wings (cab) 9913 Silver Arrow (cab) 9914A Silver Swift (cab) 9914B Silver Carrier (cab) 9915A Silver Clipper (cab) 9915B Silver Racer (cab) 9950A (C&S) Silver Steed (booster) 9950B (C&S) Silver Chief (cab) 9980A (FW&D) Silver Warrior (booster) 9980B (FW&D)



Hope this helps


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Derrill, 
I might be interested in a B&M Flying Yankee, but I doubt this will be in my price range. . You might consider contacting the Flying Yankee Restoration Group to see if they might want some as a fundraiser. http://www.flyingyankee.com/


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

The goal is to keep it between $2000-$2500 for the set. I spoke to the manufacturer and they are hard at work coming up with a price for me as soon as they can. I will keep everyone posted. Please Private Email me if you are interested. [email protected]


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Any Others interested? I don't want to let this die off.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I thing they would go over well, who is willing to build them.


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

They have asked to remain anonymous at this point. They want to see if it going to even be worth attempting. I have 10 people who have privately emailed me claiming to want a set. I will contact the manufacturer again this week and see where they are. I know it would sell. Thay are following this blog to monitor interest in the project. If we could get a few dealers to commit to a few sets each that would get us to the minimum order level.


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Milke,
I will see if I can reveal who it is. I do not understand why they wanted it kept quiet.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It would come down to quality and price. I hear quite a bit of interest.


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I have had about 10 people contact me regarding their interest in pre-ordering a four car Pioneer Zephyr Set that still puts us about 15 short of convincing *Accucraft* that this would be of interest for them to produce. I am going to keep pursuing the project though. The proposal will be to keep it in the $2500.00 range. That will be up to Accucraft to work out those details. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE EMAIL ME PRIVATELY AND I WILL ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST. [email protected]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Derrill,

Put me down for one. Even though I have the Robert's Line one, getting one in 1/29 scale would be neat to see.








Robet's line Z in 1/32nd scale.


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Got it Jerry.
Everyone keep spreading the word. I will post on a few more blog sites. Santa is gonna have to get those elves on this and get a Zephyr built before the snow flies!


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

Santa has done his best...here are the particulars.

Talking to the Boss about this he says that a lead unit two cars and a tail car for a 4 unit set in 1:29th scale would retail at approx. $3000.00
*We would need 50 firm orders to proceed with this project *


The sets would be metal however all 50 guys would need a 10% deposit of $300.00 each 

There you have it. Is you want a set $300.00 deposit and we would need 50 deposits to get the project into production.

Don't miss out on a piece of history. I have five committed orders from individuals, one dealer wants five sets another wants three I will be taking two. That leaves 35 more sets to go. I will not take deposits that is something we would work out with Accucraft at the appropriate time. Please let me know you interest ASAP. I really want to see this happen.
Derrill


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I model the Rio Grande and would love a 'Prospector' but they were a little different to the 'Flyer' and just changing the decals etc would probably not be a convincing alteration especially for such a quality model that the Accucraft Zephyr will be.


But the fact that it is such a beauty, or will be, is still a great temptation. The $3000 price point will be the one landed in USA. As I am in UK I suppose I have to add shipping and 20% import taxes on it........Oh dear...another quandary......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably a reasonable price, but at $750 a car, there would need to be a few more details, like the drive train to know this will be a good runner. 

I believe "we" 1:29 people run their locos more than "collectors" and want them to perform as well as look good. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just have to squint your eyes a bit is al!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For $3,000 I'm not squinting ha ha! 

Should stand up to wide-eyed inspection. 

Greg


----------



## DERRILLV (Dec 27, 2007)

I will have to see if they have any idea what the drive train would be. It is still early in the game.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, Send Fred some specs for a diesel motor block with SS wheels. And leds in the cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, somehow I knew that was coming ha ha! 

I'm writing some recommendations for him to give to Bing on type of motors, gearing, non-plated wheels, etc. 

I'm so done with pittman motors and stupid gearing. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Being metal it will be pretty heavy. The Robert's line one had a motor in the front and the back. Both Pittman's and gearing!  I took the back one out and it ran fine with just the front drive, but not so good lately. Maybe something along the line like i.t. uncle does could work? those are simple setups. Each truck could be powered. 

jerry


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks very nice. I sure wish Accucraft had continued foward with the GP60s instead. More affordable.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I they have good results maybe they would get going with the GP.


----------



## Gigante (May 8, 2013)

Hello DERRILLV,

I have a Robert Lines Pioneer Zephyr for sale. It has never been run and I have owned it for 20 years. My father and I always wanted a Garden Railroad and we collected trains together. Our GRR never happened but I have a great appreciation for model trains.

This Pioneer Zephyr is in its original packaging and has been well stored for protection. The original box looks great and it even contains the commemorative coin and movie poster. I had the opportunity to speak with Mr. Thon several years ago and thanked him for his quality to detail and commitment on his 100 - pcs.

I thought I would post here to see who has interest in this wonderful machine. I am willing to sell it at a fair price to someone who will appreciate it and enjoy it as it should be. My next attempt will be on ebay.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Gigante (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have received a few PM of interest in this Zephyr. I will post pictures when I return home this evening or tomorrow. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Gigante (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I just want to share that I have posted pictures of the Zephyr I have for sale in the classifieds section as well. Thank you for looking and for your time.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gigante, 
Odd, to step into a pre-production thread to sell your train in competition with the intent of this thread! You have the potential to stop a new run if you take the 50th purchaser away from the cause. 
Your pictures are too big ... 
That middle car does not look new... 

yeah I'm bored, does it show? 
I asked Miss Manners and she said you should have started your own thread, with a little note here to mention it. 

Other than that, good luck. 

John


----------



## Gigante (May 8, 2013)

Hello John,

The internet is a funny place. You can type what you want and it may lead you to a thread, post or site. This is exactly what I did. I did not intend to highjack anyones thread. When I read how a couple of members had original interest in a Robert Lines Pioneer Zephyr I chimed in. My intent was never to stop the sale or profits of anybody's planned production. I only wanted to share the availability of one of their original request. This is one of the original RL models and I am offering it at a couple of hundred dollars above the original purchase price. I realized the intent of the thread so posted my offer in the classifieds. The pictures (large) I posted on this thread was simply to follow up with request for more information. The large pictures was to show as much details as possible (my apology to the moderator if I have done something that is not allowed).

This set has never been run and it the first time it has been unpacked in 16 yrs... What does new look like? I guess your comment is to place the burden of proof on me or doubt not sure? I don't know where you are located? I am in VA and I am happy to let you see this set first hand. I am 48 yrs old and very serious person. One of my favorite quotes in life is "If you tell the truth you don't have to remember anything"...

If I can answer any questions for you or anyone else please let me know. I am sure this Zephyr will be purchased by a new owner who appreciates the quality and performance of this kit and will enjoy it for many years in a GRR as it was meant to be run. Thank you for your time.

With best regards,
Edwin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whatever happened to the original intent of the thread, i.e. is there any progress on getting enough orders to make the set? 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think he ever got enough to commit to it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it will be a go, will take some time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I was a burlington guy, it would probably be worth it, but it is clearly taking some time to amass what, 50 people? Nation wide? 

Maybe a few years to collect enough people, and then we'll be hearing the moans of people complaining about how long it took. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's an interesting train but I think to limited to being just a pass train. I'd like to see it made but doubt if I would purchase one. Later RJD


----------

